

TechCrunch Redesign Live - bradly
http://techcrunch.com

======
ssclafani
The feedback on this redesign should serve as a reminder for startups: Ignore
all feedback after a redesign and look at your metrics. Your metrics will tell
you the real story whereas feedback will almost always be negative.

~~~
mkr-hn
It's not a good idea to myopically focus on anything. Including data.

~~~
windsurfer
Or advice.

------
InfinityX0
My first thought is that social sharing should go down dramatically. A lot
fewer social CTAs on each post, and the left buttons, although aesthetically
pleasing, don't really incite the user to share.

Mashable is an example of the in-your-face sharing buttons allows social
sharing to go through the roof, and also allows for immediate social proof
that hey - other people thought this article was cool, too.

~~~
malnourish
I have to wonder why they haven't added a "+1" button.

------
arkitaip
The logo looks like a minecraft creeper caught in mid-explosion.
[http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/220/3/d/Minecraft_Cre...](http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/220/3/d/Minecraft_Creeper_Wallpaper_by_LynchMob10_09.jpg)

------
eggbrain
My thoughts on it:

1) Two clicks for search needs to go. Why can't they just get rid of the white
space from the logo and display the search at all times? Make search easy, not
hard.

2) I don't like being asked to share an article before I even see the title of
the article.

3) Images under "popular posts" get maimed and look bad (low resolution/pulled
horizontally)

4)Im not a huge fan of the pixelated logo, but to each his own

5) The headlines on the articles seem quite... Big.

They got some things right, but it still seems like a first draft rather than
a final copy.

EDIT: They already fixed the images under popular posts, so they are already
working on it. Maybe there is hope yet!

------
joshes
I cannot really help this inescapable feeling that the new design is somewhat
obnoxious. It's just... there's something about the design that I just cannot
get past. This will only serve to further decrease my already declining
viewership.

~~~
timtadh
Perhaps it is the sticky "menu" bar on top. Is it just me or do other people
really despise these sticky bars that people like to stick on the top/bottom
of their sites.

~~~
jerrya
I desire to buy larger and larger monitors, am forced to buy HD aspect ratio
monitors, and then find all these webmasters spooging all over my monitor with
their various toolbars and spambars and crapbars and wastebars and iebars
until I eventually get back to a 320x240 pixel screen.

When I see these toolbars, I just want to reach out through the intertubes to
find the developer and cut off his damned fingers to prevent him ever writing
any more code...

Yes, it's just you. :)

~~~
RossDM
+1 for Richard Mlynarik reference and 'wastebars'.

------
jonursenbach
New logo reminds me _way_ too much of Minecraft. I keep looking in the new
logo for a hidden Creeper.

~~~
boyter
I was about the comment with the exact same thing. It does look like a creeper
to me.

------
newtonapple
I ain't gonna lie. I vomited a little when I first saw the new logo. The
pixelated green is seizure inducing. Congrats TechCrunch, you've just topped
the Gawker redesign. Keep up the good work.

~~~
ary
To be fair the Gawker redesign absolutely ruined the usability. If you don't
like the _look_ then ok.

------
kacy
Two reasons why I'm still not digging TC's site design: <http://kacy.me/8NzH>
& <http://kacy.me/8Mpa>

That's a cache version with ad block on (use it for testing sites). Maybe if
they turned off the linkedin and facebook integration, the site would load
faster. I guess they get a lot of traffic from that though. :-/

I'll still stick to reading articles in Reeder.

------
citricsquid
The actual article display isn't that bad, I can read it quite well, but the
overall layout is (as others have said) _very_ obnoxious. The most important
part is the articles and they haven't butchered the content finding like
gawker did. It'll take some getting used to I assume but I guess we can wait
and see.

------
quadrant6
An outdated look that shouldn't have got past concept stage. More importantly
though, it still feels super sluggish for me in the latest version of Safari.
I won't be visiting anymore that normally do, which is about 1-2x a month,
despite knowing there is some decent content there.

------
bretthopper
I don't even have an opinion on the redesign because their site performance is
still terrible. Techcrunch is probably the most sluggish website I regularly
visit on my Macbook air. Bringing up Firebug/Web Inspector is horrifying.

------
antidaily
Holy shit. It's _terrible_. That said, I like the sticky navigation bar.

~~~
swanson
Ya that nav bar is slick!

------
wiradikusuma
Two immediate impression: \- the logo. oh my gosh, it's hurting my eyes! \-
there's empty space next to Share button, why not expand it so users dont need
2 extra click (open the share list) to share?

------
pg_bot
I wouldn't have a problem with the logo if it didn't seem so far out of place
with the rest of the design. It's a shame because the navigation bar looks
really good once you scroll down the page.

------
WrkInProgress
Pro: The Share "widget"'s options are hidden, so I don't have to see 45
options next to each headline.

Cons: The logo just doesn't seem right. Not a fan of the new header.

------
guiseppecalzone
The "Share" button needs to be re-aligned. But, maybe it was placed that way
intentionally, to call it out and increase sharing.

I suppose attractive != effectiveness.

------
trotsky
The way the copy reads it immediately makes me suspicious tech crunch did a
redesign solely to milk the "outrage" publicity. It's really not that far
beyond linkbait.

------
marknutter
The none pixelated logo is actually pretty cool. The additional higher res
pixelation looks like video game vomit, though.

------
matthall28
Well, it's better then the Gawker redesign

~~~
MartinCron
This, as well as the Gawker redesign are just more proof that you should
_banish the word "redesign" from your professional vocabulary_.

------
darwinGod
It is hard on the eyes- With that shade of green, reading anything is a pain.

------
verdum
My lord. I sure hope this is a late April fools joke or something.

------
keke_ta
When I visit the TC, I thought I visited any other site.

------
rglover
I mean, I hate it, but whatever. It's still TechCrunch.

------
jdp23
Oh look, their list of "Hot Topics" includes "Quora".

------
desaiguddu
I wish green theme lasts temporarily..

------
ams
There is something wrong !!!

------
fezzl
The logo is horrendous.

------
hoodoof
I rather like it.

------
RyanKearney
Over 300 HTTP requests required to load the new techcrunch. While this is much
better than the previous ~800 HTTP requests on the techcrunch homepage, it's
still pretty ridiculous.

